# Concealed carry weapon for skinny bastards



## barebackjack

I need to find something that conceals better on my skinny ***.

Under ND law, the weapon doesn't have to be invisible, just un-discernable under ordinary observation. But, keeping a full framed 1911 un-discernable under ordinary observation can be difficult for us skinny guys.

I LOOOOOVE my 1911s. And am really leaning towards one of the springfield compact model 1911s (still in the 7" range though, and heavy). I have been looking at the springfield XD lineup also, however, their compacts aren't offered in .45, just 9mm and .40 SW.

Id really like to stay in .45 acp. And I really am a fan of having a hammer. I think something in the <7" is really the ticket.

Anybody have experience with .45 GAP?

XD over Glock? (never shot an XD, have shot, and dont like Glocks).


----------



## barebackjack

Went pistol shopping today.

Think I may have it narrowed down to a compact XD40, or a FNP-40. The FN seemed a bit more comfortable, but the XD isnt terrible. Plus, I like the fact the FN has an exposed hammer.

Looked at Sig, Taurus, XDs, compact 1911s (STILL my fav, just ridiculous priced), FNs, Glock (yuck).

Anybody have any experience with FNs?

Liked the Sig, just a little pricey and seemed to be real close to the FNs.


----------



## agrotom

I have a XD in 40 SW and I like the way it fits, a lot like my 1911s. The XD shoots well and handles even better. Its easy to go from my 1911 to my XD. I vote for the Springfield XD line any cal. :sniper:


----------



## Longshot

Hey bbj, I had the same problem. The full frame 1911 didn't conceal as well as some so I went with a compact 1911. The price wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I picked up a STI LS40 that shoots very nice. It conceals well being the narrowest 1911 made. Check them out on their website; http://www.stiguns.com/guns/LS/LS.php

I believe I paid $800 for mine a couple years ago and is not a plastic gun, yet not heavy either. If you were closer you could try mine out.


----------



## Longshot

oops, forgot you were looking at a 45. They also don't make that slim model in 45, but that is why I went with the 40. The price goes up when you add the 45 to the line; http://www.stiguns.com/guns/Escort/Escort.php


----------



## barebackjack

That is exactly what I would want. Except their website says they no longer make the LS40.

Looked at a lot of compact 1911s today. Would have taken just about any one of them, but the cheapest was just under a grand, and they went to well over a grand.

I was really diggin a real nice two-tone springfield "loaded" 1911 compact, but at $1200 lookin was about all I could do. 

Do you have any experience with Citadel brand? They're a little more economical, but one wonders if the money saved is really worth it in the long run.


----------



## barebackjack

Longshot said:


> oops, forgot you were looking at a 45. They also don't make that slim model in 45, but that is why I went with the 40. The price goes up when you add the 45 to the line; http://www.stiguns.com/guns/Escort/Escort.php


Actually, the more I look, the more im maybe leaning towards a .40.

I really dont have much experience in more than the .45 and 9mm. And ive just never cottoned to a 9mm.


----------



## Longshot

barebackjack said:


> That is exactly what I would want. Except their website says they no longer make the LS40.
> 
> Looked at a lot of compact 1911s today. Would have taken just about any one of them, but the cheapest was just under a grand, and they went to well over a grand.
> 
> I was really diggin a real nice two-tone springfield "loaded" 1911 compact, but at $1200 lookin was about all I could do.
> 
> Do you have any experience with Citadel brand? They're a little more economical, but one wonders if the money saved is really worth it in the long run.


I didn't even notice they no longer made it in 40. I also am not a fan of the 9mm and don't understand why they would have dropped it. I sure do like mine.

Sorry, but I have had no experience with the Citadel brand. I don't recall ever even picking one up. Who carries them?


----------



## barebackjack

Scheels had a couple of them in the used case.

Considering im on a budget, im likely going to go with either an XD or an FN. I know they sell the crap out of the XDs, and they have a pretty good record. Ive been researching the FNs, it seems a few years ago they had some problems, but not much info on the newer ones.

If I rate the feel of the FN a 5, the XD is a 4.5, pretty close. Just a few things in the FN I like better (like an exposed hammer).


----------



## farmerj

It's more about clothing and holster more than the pistol.

I can conceal a 92FS with a extreme cant paddle from http://www.rmholsters.com that I can't do with any other brand of holster.

do what you can to get the pistol up tight against your body. Change the type of shirts you wear so they are a little more baggy. Darker patterns and just plain patterned shirts. A good Hawaiian style would be a "start" as to what to look at.

If you go with an IWB, look at increasing your pants size by 2 at least.


----------



## barebackjack

I already have a small fortune invested in holsters for the 1911. In fact, I probably have a whole new pistol sitting in that tub full of leather. :lol: Ive tried it all, strong side, weak side, small of back, shoulder, all the cants, high, low, you name it.

Ive come to the realization, the full frame 1911 is just to bulky on my frame. Its fine in winter time with jackets and coats, but sticks out like a sore thumb with lighter clothing.


----------



## AdamFisk

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =164092792


----------



## barebackjack

AdamFisk said:


> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=164092792


 :lol:

Buy it now $730......reserve price $725.


----------



## ToConfuz

REALLY happy with my Kimber crimson Pro in .45 ACP. Four inch conceals well but still shoots great.


----------



## NDTerminator

Jack, I've carried a 1911 of one type or another concealed for around 30 years. A couple years ago I switched from a full sized Kimber Raptor to a Kimber Ultra Raptor 3.5" both on & off duty. The best mode of carry I've found is a crossdraw just in front of my weakside hip. Anyone can conceal a handgun carried in that position with just a t-shirt and it provides ready access both standing or sitting in a chair or vehicle. The best leather holster I've found for this mode of carry is the Bianchi Cyclone Model 111, and the best non-leather is the Blackhawk Serpa CQC. I really prefer leather and feel a find handgun deserves it, but I've warmed up to the security & fast draw of carbon fiber Serpa in the last year or so...


----------



## MossyMO

Here is some of the best prices I have seen on new XD's - http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/xd-firearm ... -ship.html

The member thunderjohn on that site also sells other firearms, he just focus's on XD's on that site. So may be worth checking with him on other interests.


----------



## Fallguy

BBJ

Sorry I didn't see this post earlier. I have the XD compact model 45 ACP. It comes with two different magazines. A longer one with a handle extension and a shorter one for conceal purposes.

If you are still shopping around and want to shoot my XD, let me know. I love how mine shoots!


----------



## reno911

if your trying holsters I have a crossbread supertuck for both a kimber fullsize and a glock 27 and I love them both. Crossbread makes a great holster and has great CS.


----------



## Fallguy

At the recommendation of SDHandgunner, I picked up a Crossbreed Mini Tuck for my Kel Tec PF9. Just got it yesterday and wore it last night and am wearing it right now as I eat breakfast. I think I am really going to like this holster. Even on my skinny frame, I can hide my Kel Tec under a T shirt. I can throw a light fleece or a running jacket over that and you cannot tell whatsoever that I have a firearm.


----------



## martinclaybold

I would recommend Glock over anything else!


----------



## Jungda99

I have a Taurus PT140. When I bought it I was also looking at the XDs...due to the price differences I decided to get the taurus. I have been happy with it. I really really would like to get an XD though. Sweet gun (well at least to look at cause I havn't shot it yet)


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Crossbreed super tuck holsters are great, I would try one of these with your 1911 before replacing the gun, with the right holster you would be suprised what you can conceal


----------



## Bobm

google smart carry holsters


----------

